# Big Al's Garage/Worksop



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Every since I was a teenager (a long time ago) I've always wanted a nice big open shop to work on my car, do woodworking, and whatever else came to mind. It seems that wherever I moved, whether it be apartment or rental house, I always ended up using my parents' cramped 2-car garage. When I finally bought my house back in '08, I loved everything about it except for the fact that it had an uncovered gravel driveway. It does have a nice big patio to work on, but I needed something out of the weather. Finally, three years ago, I stared to build on my detached garage/workshop, and since I was building it for myself, I had several requirements:
- it has to be large enough to hold at least two cars,
- the cars must be able to open the doors fully without hitting anything,
- it has to have plenty of work space and storage
- it must be free-standing with no center posts or columns and a single 18x8' garage door
- it must match my house (no barn, Butler building, etc)

I found a plan online for a nice 34x34' garage, so I ordered some prints.










My yard has a slight slope, so they had to dig into it about 3 feet towards the rear left side



















Slab poured


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

They had to build a 4' retaining wall to keep back the grade



















At this point, I ran out of money, so the slab sit dormant for 3 years


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

This spring, I got a good bonus at work, so I got the project crunk back up again. First thing was to order some building materials



















A couple of 18" LVL's to act as the door header






































I also got a new SUV last year


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I deviated from the plan slightly, which called for 2x4 walls 8 feet tall and a 3-12 roof pitch. I ended up going with 2x6 walls 12' tall and a 6-12 pitch





































Once the walls went up, I realized this thing was gonna be BIG


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Trusses going up


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Wrapped










Roof installed










New door


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Looks like home.... Awesome.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Once it was dried in, I moved my focus to the interior. Since it has 12' ceilings, I didn't have a ladder, so I decided to build one. Behold the siege tower!










My home made wire caddy


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Instead of using drywall on the interior, I decided to sheathe it with more OSB, which I will eventually spray with exterior-grade paint. It's not only more sturdy than drywall, but it will help with structural rigidability 











A couple of high-bay lights installed


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Looks like home.... Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I haven't slept in it yet, but I've considered it


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Thanks. I haven't slept in it yet, but I've considered it


It's 3 am here and I can't sleep... Timezone change from vacation got me lol..

Great looking progress, get some rest... Tomorrow is another day buddy!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

On the walls, I'm doing regular R-13 roll insulation, one inch air gap, 1" foil-backed rigid insulation to reflect radiant heat, and then OSB to secure the sandwich. 

I also framed in a couple of small windows for A/C units. I got an 18,000 BTU unit free from a buddy of mine who moved to NC. I had to replace the run capacitor, but it works fine now 










Bad cap looks like it has a tree frog sitting on it


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I moved my work bench to the opposite wall, but the floor had a slight hump and it didn't sit flat, so I temporarily removed the 4 center legs until i can install some leveling screws. But I figured why have one 8' work bench to collect junk when you can have two


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

So that's where it sits as of right now. I plan on getting the siding put on in the next few weeks, but right now I'm just focusing on getting the interior insulated and sheathed, more wiring done, and storage solutions built.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

On a slightly different note...one thing that always annoyed me about power tools is the cord. Most of them are too short to be effective, yet others are longer but a pain to deal with, especially when trying to put it back into a case.










Sooooo...I said eff all that jazz...












I got some Neutrik Powercon connectors in. These things are rated at 20A, rotate and click in place (won't come loose), and are IP65 rated










I took a nice extension cord (that I accidentally cut with hedge clippers







) and made a 20' common cord for all of them










I can now store the tools more easily with the detachable cord










I also got some jacks so I can make custom outlets strictly for power tools













NOTE: Don't do this on newer tools. Cutting the cord will most definitely void the warranty


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

BigAl205 said:


> On a slightly different note...one thing that always annoyed me about power tools is the cord. Most of them are too short to be effective, yet others are longer but a pain to deal with, especially when trying to put it back into a case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al,

your Garage is awesome/ I want to do this to all my power tools, but fear not I buy harbor freight in most cases. " home of the cheaper to just get another one" power tool supplier.

but keep up the progress. 

don't forget to build the zombie apocalypse shelf to go with those 8 foot tables.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Sooooooo jealous!

I've been putting up with my cramped 20x14 for way too long.

I'm actually looking into the possibility of buying a piece of property and building a 32x32 with a 1 bedroom studio apt. upstairs, and just living there.

Interesting idea with the cords. A buddy, who does construction, showed me long ago, how to "knot" the plugs, so they don't pull apart.

Google fold away tables/workbenches. Love 'em!
Plywood top, hinged to the wall, with fold under legs like a card table.
They don't eat up any floor space, and are handy for random large work pieces that won't fit on the normal bench.

Love the siege tower, btw! :laugh:


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats on the garage Al. Love the Powercon idea with the tools. I may have to do that myself!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

That's an awesome garage!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

BigAl205 said:


> On a slightly different note...one thing that always annoyed me about power tools is the cord. Most of them are too short to be effective, yet others are longer but a pain to deal with, especially when trying to put it back into a case.
> 
> NOTE: Don't do this on newer tools. Cutting the cord will most definitely void the warranty


Wow, that's the shell to my dream shop! Very nice!

Where did you get the connectors for the power tools? It's a great idea...


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

This is up there with the best of the build logs. Can't wait to see more. Looks great Al


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

What do you estimate the cost to be to build this behemoth thus far? I am currently trying to figure out a garage expansion from attached 20X20 to a tandem 10X34 added to the side of the 20X20. 

Or just convert my 12X12 shed to a 24 X 20 freestanding garage. 

How much did the slab cost you too?


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats on the awesome looking garage! I'm asking this cause I figure you haven't put it in/gotten to it yet, when is the car lift going in so you can work under the vehicle safely?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I've just been building this garage as the money comes along. I've been keeping receipts, but don't have a real running total, but I'm guestimating I'm out about $14k so far.

Here's the Powercon connectors
Neutrik NAC3FX-W powerCON TRUE1 Female Cable Connector IP65 Rated
Neutrik NAC3MX-W powerCON TRUE1 Male Cable Connector IP65 Rated


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Zippy said:


> Congrats on the awesome looking garage! I'm asking this cause I figure you haven't put it in/gotten to it yet, when is the car lift going in so you can work under the vehicle safely?


No plans for a lift...but if I was, I would do something like 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSUAXQOoXuY


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That's kick ass work space !! I am redoing mine as we speak. Getting ready to build two barn doors with a garage door opener on it!! I like being little different then rest. Plus my garage was built with those doors on it.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Thanks, guys. I've just been building this garage as the money comes along. I've been keeping receipts, but don't have a real running total, but I'm guestimating I'm out about $14k so far.
> 
> Here's the Powercon connectors
> Neutrik NAC3FX-W powerCON TRUE1 Female Cable Connector IP65 Rated
> Neutrik NAC3MX-W powerCON TRUE1 Male Cable Connector IP65 Rated


14k isn't bad at all. I'd competely consider knocking mine down and starting all over for that. What's your square footage?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> That's kick ass work space !! I am redoing mine as we speak. Getting ready to build two barn doors with a garage door opener on it!! I like being little different then rest. Plus my garage was built with those doors on it.


Do they slide, or flip up?



nineball76 said:


> 14k isn't bad at all. I'd competely consider knocking mine down and starting all over for that. What's your square footage?


I still have to put siding on and do a few more odds and ends, but I'll probably end up in the $18-20k range when done. It's about 1060 sqft on the inside.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Dang, now that right thare be a garage lol.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Dang, now that right thare be a garage lol.


:bulb:what he said


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Some major updates...

There once was an overgrown mess beside the garage...





























It's now been bulldozed down, block sealed, and back fill completed...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Vinyl siding is going on...





































Done! 










It even matches the house. It's as if I had planned it that way


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I still have some wiring and landscaping to do, but we're under extreme drought conditions, so grass will have to wait a bit. I still have plenty of projects for the inside, but overall, I'm loving it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like you've put a " house " next to your house lol. Bravo to a job well done and I'm sure that you deserve all that this affords you.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, the garage is taller and deeper than my house, but not quite as wide.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^Looks great man. What a awesome place to build cool audio ****. We all expect great things now! You should be able to 1-up Erin and put 12's in the kicks!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Hell no...they're going in the doors!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Fantastic work Al!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, Howard. 

BTW, I plan on saving up some vacation days to come hang out with you guys


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Hell.....that's something even a Big Orange fan can appreciate! Incredible work man. Very impressive. I know you're happy.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

rockytophigh said:


> Hell.....that's something even a Big Orange fan can appreciate! Incredible work man. Very impressive. I know you're happy.


I don't understand the bit about "even a Big Orange fan can appreciate." Are you saying that we have higher standards? Or are you saying that we complain about stuff too much? Like when our coach talks about being "Champions in Life" since they couldn't be SEC East Champs?  

And BigAl, super nice garage man! I'm jealous! My workshop is in the basement of my house so isn't open like I'd like or big enough (are they ever?).


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm saying it's impressive enough for me to compliment him on an exceptional build.....while his taste in teams is completely awful lol. **** we have suffered this year and I don't have the answer lol. They wrote a check for a coach and we continually go the cheap route with cheap results. Am I shocked????


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm just glad I only had to hear Rocky Top one time this year


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

You know what the favorite saying of Vols fans is? Just wait until next year. LOL!

Hope you guys destroy the Gators. I told my friend at the beginning of the year when Hurts looked mature beyond his years. I said if Bama and Kiffin find a quality dual-threat quarterback that they would be almost undefeatable and it is definitely playing out that way so far.


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks good - ROLL TIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I gotz a new toy










Wait...who put that on there?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

My parents are now in their 70's, and the house they lived in had a steep slope to the lot, and a bunch of stairs to go from the basement/garage up to the living level. I lived 30min away, and my brother lived 30 in the opposite direction...so if we needed to do anything for them, it would take half the day. When my dad took a tumble in the front yard, we decided it was time for them to move, and we wanted them close to one of us in case they needed us. 

My brother lives in a garden home, with no room for expansion. My dad always used to tell me how much he liked my neighborhood since it's nice and quiet, but only a few minutes from "civilization". After discussing several options, I decided to add on to my house and have them stay here. After several iterations, we settled on a separate structure similar to a pool house. The layout will be open similar to a studio apartment, and will connect to my house thru a covered rear patio.

Here's the design, note the bathroom spacious and ADA compliant. We had originally planned to have the bathroom reinforced as a storm shelter, but we've decided to put a stand-alone shelter in the garage.









Here they have excavated for footings (ignore the ****ty fence that the 'gated' community next door installed and let deteriorate)


















Since I'm only adding one more bedroom, I can tie into my existing septic take. If I had added 2, I would have had to install a separate system.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

The footings have been poured, the plumbing roughed in, and ready for the concrete slab


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

In the mean time, they needed enough storage to keep 50 years worth of accumulated crap, so I built some overhead storage. Each "cabinet" is 2' deep and 5' tall, and they cover the entire 33' back wall. There is 7' clearance underneath them, so I'm planning on adding lights and a long work bench down the back wall.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the new construction in Nov... although it will probably be done by then.

When my mom passed, we moved my dad in with us. Fortunately, we had an unfinished basement that we finished out for him, but the "50 years of stuff" was more than the space could hold. We wound up building a stand alone garage like yours to contain the overflow.

You are a great son/person for looking after your folks!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, Eric. Several of the guys met them at my last GTG in November. If you recall, my garage was stuffed with their belongings back then. It's just taken this long to get the plans finalized and get things going...but I'm hoping it will be done by this-year's GTG.

I consider having them this close preemptive laziness on my part


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

That is awesome! How very thoughtful and generous of you!

I like the floorplan. Looking forward to following along.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking good. Lots of work but a shop is worth the time.

Also, if you need any lighting, check these out. I have them and they are very bright. With the coupon they are $70, which is the cheapest I've seen them go for.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071XSNQD7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> Looking good. Lots of work but a shop is worth the time.
> 
> Also, if you need any lighting, check these out. I have them and they are very bright. With the coupon they are $70, which is the cheapest I've seen them go for.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071XSNQD7/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks! I actually have those in an Amazon list for future purchase. I'm thinking about getting a dimmer, also...in case I'm in a romantic mood


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice shop I like it a lot


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Thanks, Eric. Several of the guys met them at my last GTG in November. If you recall, my garage was stuffed with their belongings back then. It's just taken this long to get the plans finalized and get things going...but I'm hoping it will be done by this-year's GTG.
> 
> I consider having them this close preemptive laziness on my part


I don't believe I met your Dad, but recall speaking to you Mom when she came out to see what all the excitement was about


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Time for some updates. I emptied out the garage and filled up my cargo trailer and back porch





































I hired GarageForce to come in and grind the surface and filled any cracks


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

They than coated the floor with a polyurea coating and then made it rain











The color is called Everest


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I, uuhhh... I believe the word I'm looking for is WOOD!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Wish I had a big garage like that... very nice Al.


----------

